# Awning cleaning



## krsmitty (Nov 28, 2011)

Have neglected my awning and it is starting to look nasty. Will be getting out this coming weekend to do some RV cleaning. Any recommendations for cleaning the awning? I have used the 50/50 bleach and water in the past with good results. Wanted to see if any other recommendations/products to try. Have also heard that a mixture of water and vinegar is good to prevent future mold/mildew?

Thanks.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ken, sounds like you have it under control. However I think I would break it down to 60/40, with 40 being the bleach. To me, 50/50 maybe a little strong and slowly eat away at the vinyl covering. But that just my HO. Good luck.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 28, 2011)

Ken - We live down here in Mold and Mildew Central and I have never heard of vinegar as a preventative.  JMO but I wouldn't use it.  Vinegar is an acid and I wouldn't put acid on my awning.


----------



## krsmitty (Nov 30, 2011)

Also a member of the Good Sam forum. Posted the same question there and thought I would post some of the replies here. 
Seems like Simple Green is the predominant cleaner. Several different ways was advised to do. 
*Scrub down the awning first using SG, then put more on and let soak for awhile and a final rinse. 
*Spray on SG and let soak for awhile then scrub as needed.
*Use full strength and let soak if extra cleaning needed.
*Add bleach and water to Simple clean
*Use a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser


----------



## RobRV (Nov 30, 2011)

I usually Hose Mine down Top and Bottom with plain Water then Brush on a solution of Simple Green and a little shot of Rain X Car Wash.  
"Do Not Rinse "
 Roll up the awning and head out to the next Campground or just drive around for a couple of Hours.
Open up the Awning and Rinse well with Water ! 
This usually results in a squeeky Clean Awning.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 30, 2011)

I have always squirted a little Dawn Liquid Dish Washing Soap into a four gallon bucket of hot water.  That and my long handle RV brush has always worked good for me.  Seems to remove anything that needs to be removed.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 30, 2011)

You also may want to use a product called Awsome which can be found at dollar general stores.  I would try on a small area first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

well good points on all ,, but u do not want to scrub an acrylic awning ,, it removes the water repelent ,, and u need to treat it once and awhile to renew that repelent ,, i use the awning cleaner u can buy at camp stores ,, roll it up ,, let it sit 20 mins or so ,, then un roll it ,, wash it down with water ,, top and under side ,, but most of the time unless u have bad stains ,, all u really have to do is just hose it off ,, on the top and under side twice a yr ,, but there agian i never camp where there is trees or anything near me ,, i like a wide open space with no shade or anything ,, but that is me 
But if it is vinyl ,, then yes u need to scrub it ,, it is diff ,, it can mold and such where acrylic does not


----------



## Triple E (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Rod I never thought about the water repellent.  Very good point.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 1, 2011)

Ken, According to Dometic....A CLEAN awning will not mold or mildew.  We like Reliable to clean our stuff..you can clean anything with it.  You need to be really carefull with Simple Green, it is strong stuff and I have seen it damage decals.   We have used the 60/40 bleach on really bad awnings and it works well, but even that will spot the side of the trailer if your not carefull.


----------



## xerry (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey! have a great day today. I'm so glad to be here because I'm part of this forum at this moment. Any way aside from above information do you have any idea about commercial pressure washing surrey , have you heard it before?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 3, 2012)

Your such a Scammer................


----------



## Wingman (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of painting their vinyl awning?  Mine is in sad shape and thought I'd check into painting it with some Vinyl/fabric paint.  Any ideas?~~Wingman~~


----------



## ejdixon (Jul 11, 2012)

We first clean our awning with Awsome and then lightly scrub a 60-40 bleach solution after rinsing.


----------



## krsmitty (Jul 16, 2012)

A cleaner with bleach is what ended up working the best.


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 25, 2012)

crish;79519 said:
			
		

> hi dear there is no doubt that cleaning is essential need of every house it's secure us from many type of diseases and other dangerous germ's which can prove harm for us we must clean our house daily if we want prevention from dangerous germ and other diseases.



lol.........


----------

